# Not safe to ride Solo on best trails



## Jim Walsh (Sep 10, 2020)

I moved this post to AZ section. All the best to you who answered me here.


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

You should post to the Arizona forum.

Edit: Only because I think you'd get attention from more people in your area.
I'm not trying to tell you where you can post.


----------



## speedygz (May 12, 2020)

Hope you get some takers man. If I lived in your country, I'd love to come for a ride or two with you  Older people have lots of cool stories & experiences to recount. Good luck with it.:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)




----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

I ride solo pretty much all the time (check my forum name). I figure even in areas or at times where riders/hikers are pretty sparse, someone will be along sooner or later. There was some app (Strava?) I was looking at that showed others that had ridden the same trail I had at around the same time. I was surprised by the number and proximity in time despite not having seen anyone on the 15 mile route and just a few cars at the trailhead.

I carry a small whistle to blow to attract attention if needed/possible. It's certainly not as good as riding with others, but I'm OK with it. Another thing I've considered is a Garmin InReach satellite communicator or similar.

This brings to mind the time I was out on what I thought was a remote trail and crashed pretty good going down a steep rocky chute. I wasn't really injured but lay there in a heap for some minutes tangled up in my bike contemplating nature. It wasn't long before a small dog came up and inquisitively sniffed me before moving on. Shortly thereafter a young woman came by and asked if I was OK. I said I was OK, just needing to get up and get going again. She ask if I was sure as she was a nurse and could assist if I was injured.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

Lone Rager said:


> I ride solo pretty much all the time (check my forum name). I figure even in areas or at times where riders/hikers are pretty sparse, someone will be along sooner or later. There was some app (Strava?) I was looking at that showed others that had ridden the same trail I had at around the same time. I was surprised by the number and proximity in time despite not having seen anyone on the 15 mile route and just a few cars at the trailhead.
> 
> I carry a small whistle to blow to attract attention if needed/possible. It's certainly not as good as riding with others, but I'm OK with it. Another thing I've considered is a Garmin InReach satellite communicator or similar.
> 
> This brings to mind the time I was out on what I thought was a remote trail and crashed pretty good going down a steep rocky chute. I wasn't really injured but lay there in a heap for some minutes tangled up in my bike contemplating nature. It wasn't long before a small dog came up and inquisitively sniffed me before moving on. Shortly thereafter a young woman came by and asked if I was OK. I said I was OK, just needing to get up and get going again. She ask if I was sure as she was a nurse and could assist if I was injured.


Well don't leave us hanging, tell us the rest of the story (cue wah wah pedal)!


----------



## Jim Walsh (Sep 10, 2020)

MSU Alum said:


> You should post to the Arizona forum.
> 
> Edit: Only because I think you'd get attention from more people in your area.
> I'm not trying to tell you where you can post.


Sorry. I thought this was under AZ. My bad. I will copy, paste, delete if I can figure it out.


----------



## bsieb (Aug 23, 2003)

Jim Walsh said:


> Sorry. I thought this was under AZ. My bad. I will copy, paste, delete if I can figure it out.


Glad you're riding, very inspiring, hope you find some partners!


----------



## MSU Alum (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim Walsh said:


> Sorry. I thought this was under AZ. My bad. I will copy, paste, delete if I can figure it out.


I wouldn't delete it here. Someone may see it here, too.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

*Bring Communications*

I always ride solo, and cellphone reception is iffy at best. I carry a satellite messaging device (Garmin InReach) so I can call for help if I have to.


----------



## Crankout (Jun 16, 2010)

I never really used to think twice about riding in relatively remote areas, but I guess I've wised up over the recent years and prefer to ride with friends now in places like that.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

FWIW, the Garmin InReach satellite communicator is currently on sale for $250. That's $100 off. You still need the satellite subscription of course. Somebody's got to pay for the satellites. The subscriptions aren't that bad, but more than I've wanted to sign up for as of yet.


----------



## Bacon Fat (Mar 11, 2016)

Lone Rager said:


> FWIW, the Garmin InReach satellite communicator is currently on sale for $250. That's $100 off. You still need the satellite subscription of course. Somebody's got to pay for the satellites. The subscriptions aren't that bad, but more than I've wanted to sign up for as of yet.


Thanks for the heads up on the sale, just picked one up since most places I ride don't have coverage.


----------



## Zguitar71 (Nov 8, 2020)

I ride solo mostly. I live very close to a Mountain with good trail and there are plenty of people about so I’m not worried about safety there. I also ride deep into the mountains. I live in Western MT and the biggest threat is probably a crash but I also bring bear spray for Mountain Loins and both Black and Grizzly bears. The Grizzly bears are a new thing in my area. 30 years ago they were in Yellowstone and around Glacier NP. Now they are in the entire western Montana area so you do need to keep your head when riding and make some noise. I always have a cell with me but don’t always have service. I’m going to get a Garmin this next season that will have the ability to send messages through satellites, my wife really likes this idea and it really is a smart way to go. I’ve been riding for 30 years out here and I haven’t had any issues. I’ve crashed hard but was able to get myself together and get out. In my 20s I never thought twice about it, I would just go out and ride, never even told people where I was going. I went into places that I probably would not be found for a long long time. I don’t think I’ll do that anymore.


----------



## telemike (Jun 20, 2011)

I'm sitting here in a lounge chair hoping there will be something interesting and new in these forums and everywhere else on the net. My right leg hurts bad because I just got a new hip, finally, and there's at least a month or so to go before even flatland riding.

I did it to myself skiing solo outside of Lassen Volcanic National Park by hooking a ski tip on something in the snow. It took a half hour or forty five minutes to figure out how to get back on my skis and hobble back to the truck. 

This was the closest I've ever come to injured and helpless in the wilderness. I had some stuff to spend a cold night and I had a PLB which may or may not have had a good battery. It brought a very different understanding of the risks of years of thoughtless solo skiing and biking. 

This was a sobering experience but I suspect that I will be again biking solo in the local BLM lands. Skiing? Maybe not. This was the fourth serious injury skiing in a lifetime along with numerous lesser injuries.

Solo? Think hard and go prepared even if you're carrying too much stuff because it can happen to you!


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Good luck with that new hip. I have two friends who got hip replacements in their 50s due to earlier injuries and it worked out great for both of them. They both returned to full activity within a year or two; mtbing, rock climbing, dirt bike riding, snow boarding, backpacking...


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Zguitar71;15082475} said:


> I'm going to get a Garmin (satellite communicator) this next season...


Per my post above, they're on sale now $100 off. You could buy now and start the satellite subscription next season.


----------



## KeithD42 (Mar 5, 2016)

I ride solo a lot but always carry my cell phone. I like to try new trails around mass and where my house in Maine is. I have been fortunate that I have not had any bad crashes and have been able to ride out of every where. My wife does always check before I leave that I have my cell and that it is fully charge so worst case scenario they could at least ping it to find my body.


----------



## jabrabu (Aug 2, 2010)

I do worry about the risk at times. I often ride at dawn by myself, so the trails are empty, so I worry that if something happened it might be awhile before someone found me. I do carry my phone, but cell coverage can be iffy. I do let my wife where I'm going and what time I should be returning. I also tend to be extra cautious on these rides.


----------



## bmcs (Jan 28, 2016)

I use this in MA and NH. Free app on phone. Gives my wife a little peace of mind as I usually ride alone. 
https://www.roadid.com/pages/road-id-app


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

^^^ yeah. There are a number of apps like that, including Garmin and Strava. Of course they all rely on a cell connection. I use them, but nowadays, much of my rides are out of cell range, which is where a satellite communicator would come in.

There are ELTs (Emergency Locator Transmitter), which simply alert authorities to a call for help with your coordinates via satellites. These have no subscription. The thing is, there's no gradation of alert or response with these. Once you set it off, the cavalry is on the way.


----------



## upstateSC-rider (Dec 25, 2003)

bmcs said:


> I use this in MA and NH. Free app on phone. Gives my wife a little peace of mind as I usually ride alone.
> https://www.roadid.com/pages/road-id-app


That's very cool, thanks for mentioning that; I use a road id for road rides and didn't know about it.


----------

